# My Intro.



## Flying Anchor

Hello:
As my title says this is my introduction and first Hello. 
I have been planning on moving to a Latin America country for a number of years and have been doing a lot of reading about it. 
My plan is this,,, I am taking my Spanish students to Spain in February ish of 2020 and immediately there after moving to one of my choices in Latin America.
Ecuador top of the list
Panama second,
and a host of other countries like Guatamala, Nicaragua, Mexico, etc. 
I have been lightly bugging my wife about moving and she has shown no inclination to move UNTIL she came to a realization that this is my passion/strong desire/need.  She let slip in a conversation that WHEN we move south we will need certain things and she had been making a list. I love her. woo woo.
So hello and forgive my long first post and I look forward to being active here with many posts and questions. 

Steven


----------



## Asian Spirit

Flying Anchor said:


> Hello:
> As my title says this is my introduction and first Hello.
> I have been planning on moving to a Latin America country for a number of years and have been doing a lot of reading about it.
> My plan is this,,, I am taking my Spanish students to Spain in February ish of 2020 and immediately there after moving to one of my choices in Latin America.
> Ecuador top of the list
> Panama second,
> and a host of other countries like Guatamala, Nicaragua, Mexico, etc.
> I have been lightly bugging my wife about moving and she has shown no inclination to move UNTIL she came to a realization that this is my passion/strong desire/need.  She let slip in a conversation that WHEN we move south we will need certain things and she had been making a list. I love her. woo woo.
> So hello and forgive my long first post and I look forward to being active here with many posts and questions.
> 
> Steven


Good Morning Steven And Welcome,

Sounds like you have a good plan even if it's not to Asia... Moving to a different country is a challenge to say the least. When married though, the best way to help convince the wife is usually to do a projected cost of living comparison. The financial end will usually be enough to make your point on the "need" to move. There are different sites that give a current cost comparison including This One.
For an example, I've been living here in the Philippines for 14 years and the cost of living in our area is less than 1/3 of even the lowest cost of living state back home. When you income becomes more or less fixed at retirement age, the cost of everything really starts to matter.
Very best of luck on the move and choice of countries.

Jet Lag


----------



## Flying Anchor

True Jet Lag, I have been all over the world while in the Navy and used to live in 
Spain and have visited some south American countries. I love Chile but the cost of living is a little high. My wife just retired and I expect to retire in June of 2020 after school gets out. My wife has done the math and agrees that being an expat is a viable option and is certainly willing to follow me to my dreams. 

Steven


----------



## Ethunhunt75

*Migration to Latin America*

Hi my name is Asim and I'm also planning to move to one of the Latin American countries but still confused between three which Ecuador, Peru and Mexico have been trying to get the information as much as posssible cause Im a business man and would like to look for two important factors school and which business to start as im a IT guy as well as can start and manage any business having 22 years experience so also looking for advises from our expat community in these regions.Hope somebody can put some light. Thanks,


----------

